# Which soil testing lab do you recommend?



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

What do you guys and gals recommend for mail in soil testing labs / companies? I live in Western South Dakota.

Thanks

TD


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Midwest
https://midwestlabs.com/our-industries/fee-schedule/
They are NAPT/PAP participants/certified
Tehy publish their fees
Quick turn around
and they will even clean windows


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I used spectrum analytical and was happy


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Midwest labs or SGS (Sgs may not do soil samples)


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I went through Waypoint as I liked their format and the information they give you. Turn around time was pretty quick too.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I used Waypoint and liked format too. Also like the app as they load your results to it and can easily keep track of multiple test if you have them. Got my results the day after they received my soil.


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

$7.50 per test and results in 24 hrs.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

+1 for Waypoint.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

Nevermind - had forgotten why I had stopped posted.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@RichS I was only able to find your post comaparing Waypoint and Midwest results. I'm wondering why you recommend Waypoint as you question why their results failed to show changes in nutrients which you had supplemented between tests and the Midwest results did reflect expected increases in those nutrients. Not to be a fanboy, but wouldn't it be reasonable to concluded Midwest results where more accurate in this case?


----------

